# extra skin and gyno



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never taken steroids and i have had gyno and extra all my life. Is there a way to get rid of it without surgery such as research chems?


----------



## ecot3c inside (Jul 6, 2011)

you can bulk up by starting, that should tighten your skin up right?


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 6, 2011)

I've tried that, it just gives me worse gyno.


----------



## exphys88 (Jul 6, 2011)

Call of Ktulu said:


> I've tried that, it just gives me worse gyno.



It'll only make your gyno worse if you're adding fat.  Adding muscle while losing fat will make them smaller.


----------



## besharp (Jul 6, 2011)

What's your BF %?


----------



## besharp (Jul 6, 2011)

If my BF% goes up, I naturally just store some fat there.  When I lean out though, it disappears everywhere, including my pec area.  I'd be curious if you're the same.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm cutting now. Ill have to let you know. How do you get your bf%?


----------



## besharp (Jul 7, 2011)

For BF, use calipers or one of those Omron resonance devices. Just find one way and stick with it though. Using different methods will give you slightly different results so you want to stay constant.


----------

